

Hipster Ipsum - ryanbigg
http://hipsteripsum.me/?paras=4&type=hipster-centric

======
BasDirks
Too many capitals and abbrevs to be useful as lipsum, but I guess it's more of
a joke?

~~~
olalonde
... and the fact the words have meaning makes it very distracting. I can't
help reading the words... hell, I even caught myself trying to make sense of a
"sentence". The whole point of lipsum is that it let's you focus on the design
rather than the content of the text.

~~~
hvassilev
It's safe to say it's a joke.

